# substitute for lpt1



## arnzip (Jan 31, 2001)

i want my printer recognized in dos. it is hooked to a usb port so i cannot use lpt command.

i want to print a directory. what can i substitute for lpt1 in the following

dir >lpt1

thanks
arnzip


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There is no direct USB support in DOS unless there was a printer driver specifically written for DOS. You need an emulation app like DOSPRN to get it to work.

http://www.dosprn.com/


----------



## Pmwh (Mar 14, 2002)

Try this...

dir > c:\filename.txt

now, in windows you can open with notepad or other word program and print to any device


----------



## steigrafx (Sep 27, 2005)

In Printers and Faxes, right click your printer and then select Sharing. Turn on sharing and give the printer a name.

At a command prompt, type:

net use lpt1: \\your_computer_name\shared_printer_name /persistent:yes

If that completes successfully, they try:

dir > lpt1

The /persistent:yes switch forces the net use command to load each time you boot your computer. To get rid of it completely, at a command prompt type:

net use lpt1: /delete

and it's gone.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Pmwh said:


> Try this...
> 
> dir > c:\filename.txt
> 
> now, in windows you can open with notepad or other word program and print to any device


Yep, that is the first thing I would have tried. My next choice would be installing Karen's Directory Printer.
http://www.karenware.com/powertools/ptdirprn.asp


----------



## steigrafx (Sep 27, 2005)

Have you tried the net use command yet? It works perfectly.


----------



## arnzip (Jan 31, 2001)

before i try it i have a second printer that is not usb that works on lpt1 should i name my usb printer lpt2?


----------



## steigrafx (Sep 27, 2005)

Sure. Just substitute lpt2 for lpt1 in the instructions.


----------



## arnzip (Jan 31, 2001)

used this. easy.
thanks


----------



## arnzip (Jan 31, 2001)

i like this program. will use this instead of file sharing.
thanks


----------



## arnzip (Jan 31, 2001)

i like the program from karenware. it's one two three. thanks for everything


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This will really blow your mind then.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q272623


----------

